# [SOLVED] BSOD with atikmpag.sys



## etegration (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all,

This has been plaguing me for days. I recently burn a graphic card but has since replace it. I am running 2 pieces of 3870x2 with a total of 6 screens. Now, whenever i plug a 4th monitor on the newly installed 3870x2, i get a BSOD with atikmpag.sys reported.

· OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - purchased.
· Age of system (hardware) - 2 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - a year
· CPU - Intel 6600 Kentsfield
· Video Card - 2 x 3870x2 Powercolor
· MotherBoard - MSI P45 Neo2-FR
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - 850W Seasonic


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with atikmpag.sys*

Hi - 

The 6 dumps with timestamp 16 Oct 2010 all have the same bugcheck - 

*0x116* - Video TDR timeout; video adapter unable to reset in the time alloted (30 secs). Probable cause = ATI

```
[font=lucida console]
atikmpag.sys Tue Aug 03 21:15:45 2010 (4C58BF41)  
[/font]
```
Install ATI video drivers without CCC - http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx

There were additional dump files from 2 BSODs - March 2010; 3 - November 2009

A driver common to Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 - *sptd.sys* - was found in the dumps and is known to cause BSODs. Remove whichever app you have installed.

Old version Avast installed - 

```
[font=lucida console]
adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 (48640195)
aswFsBlk.sys Tue Nov 24 18:50:04 2009 (4B0C712C)
aswMonFlt.sys Tue Nov 24 18:49:55 2009 (4B0C7123)
aswRdr.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:48:59 2009 (4B0C70EB)
aswSP.SYS    Tue Nov 24 18:50:24 2009 (4B0C7140)
aswTdi.SYS   Tue Nov 24 18:49:09 2009 (4B0C70F5)
[/font]
```
Remove Avast - http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear.exe

Reboot upon completion; install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


These drivers need to be updated or the apps removed -

```
[font=lucida console]
copperhd.sys Tue May 23 23:51:13 2006 (4473D831) - Razer Diamondback driver - [url]http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view[/url]

hcmon.sys    Thu Mar 26 22:13:30 2009 (49CC364A) - VMWare USB mon driver - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]

iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4) - Intel Storage driver - [url]http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx[/url]
iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D) - Intel Storage driver - [url]http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx[/url]

LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3) - Logitech SetPoint Keyboard Driver - [url]http://www.logitech.com/en-us/support-downloads[/url]

Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D) - Realtek Ethernet - [url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false[/url]

snapman.sys  Wed Mar 25 04:49:15 2009 (49C9F00B) - Acronis Snapshots Manager - [url]http://www.acronis.com/[/url]
tdrpm228.sys Wed Apr 15 11:08:50 2009 (49E5F882) - Acronis True Image - [url]http://www.acronis.com/[/url]
tifsfilt.sys Fri Sep 12 10:50:44 2008 (48CA81C4) - Acronis - [url]http://www.acronis.com/[/url]
timntr.sys   Fri Sep 12 10:49:48 2008 (48CA818C) - Acronis - [url]http://www.acronis.com/[/url]

UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006) - UltraMon multi-monitor  - [url]http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/support.asp[/url]

hcmon.sys    Thu Mar 26 22:13:30 2009 (49CC364A) - VMWare USB mon driver - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmci.sys     Thu Mar 26 21:53:01 2009 (49CC317D) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
VMNET.SYS    Thu May 22 06:33:54 2008 (48354C12) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmnetadapter.sys Thu May 22 06:33:57 2008 (48354C15) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmnetbridge.sys Thu May 22 06:34:05 2008 (48354C1D) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmnetuserif.sys Thu Mar 26 22:39:38 2009 (49CC3C6A) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
vmx86.sys    Thu Mar 26 23:51:02 2009 (49CC4D26) - VMWare - [url]http://www.vmware.com/support/[/url]
[/font]
```

If BSODs persist, run the Driver Verifier -- http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm 


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_etegration_Windows7x64_10-17-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_etegration_Windows7x64_10-17-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:53:04.038 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:36.067
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0a82e010 fffff880`0494ddcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:50:48.721 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:21.765
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0b3294e0 fffff880`0439edcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:47:22.178 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:36.223
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0a83a010 fffff880`043b4dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:45:40.639 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:16.293
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0a60c010 fffff880`049a4dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:25:10.507 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:46.162
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0b891010 fffff880`04757dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Oct 15 12:23:18.989 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:37.034
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+6dcc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0a571010 fffff880`04714dcc 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## etegration (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with atikmpag.sys*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> The 6 dumps with timestamp 16 Oct 2010 all have the same bugcheck -
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time! i am focusing on this BSOD for now first. Updating the drivers without CCC BSOD with the same atikmpag.sys files. If it aint for the 6 screens, i'll tear the cards out and get nVidia. ATI drivers always suck!

any other help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with atikmpag.sys*

Hi - 

I do "hear" you about this seemingly apparent round of BSODs that indirectly name ATI. I know the bugchecks = 0x116 and you probably have a ton of 0x117 Live Kernel Events, too - all TDR timeouts.

The drivers that I mentioned, specifically sptd.sys, copperhead, outdated anti-virus, etc... can cause extreme system instability leading to different conclusions based on the dumps that are not necessarily true at all. I have seen it all during the last 2.5 years and 100,000s++ kernel dumps that I have processed. I may be dead wrong here, but I would update all drivers and see what happens.

I agree about ATI, unfortunately. I have NVIDIA, but they also had big problems in late 2008.

PSU may also be an issue.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## etegration (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with atikmpag.sys*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> I do "hear" you about this seemingly apparent round of BSODs that indirectly name ATI. I know the bugchecks = 0x116 and you probably have a ton of 0x117 Live Kernel Events, too - all TDR timeouts.
> 
> ...


Hi jcgriff2, i've nevertheless updated some drivers but went back to troubleshooting the ATI problems with your advises. I have found out the cause!

The 2nd Powercolor has problems. I've removed the drivers in safe mode and disable drivers update from Windows Update, reboot to win7 normal mode, let it detect the 2 x 3870x2 reverting the drivers back to 4 Nov 2009 ver 8.671.0.0

Tried updating it from the site you mention http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon-win7-64.aspx with no CCC, drivers only, this updates the drivers to 25 Aug ver 8.771.0.0 while updating, BSOD.

Rebooted again, repeated, remove the 2 graphic cards in safe mode in System > Device Manager using uninstall and not to keep the drivers.

Back to win7 normal mode, detected again, use windows driver update. It installs ok, plugin my 2nd to 6th monitor, BSOD.

Unplugged all hardware leaving a single piece of 2 Gb ram and 1 x 3870x2. Boot up ok into normal mode, install any drivers update for the graphic card works.

Slot out this piece of 3870x2 with the other 3870x2 to use the same PCI-e slot, BSOD upon reaching win7 normal mode. The system is starting up all the stuffs and it BSOD when the MSN-messenger pops up.

Thanks for the explanation and checking of my logs! Hope this help others too.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with atikmpag.sys*

Thanks for posting back with the solution - much appreciated.

I must ask - what does one do with 6 monitors? Wall Street - stocks, options, futures, etc... or lots of TV shows & movies?

**

JC

`


----------

